# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  tablete za prestanak dojenja

## Andora

SAMO  me zanima, ne kažem da sam za tu opciju....   :Grin:  

dakle, starijeg sam dojila 17 mjeseci i prestali smo malo naprasno jer zbog tableta nisam smjela više dojit.. al sad me zanima postoje li tablete za prestanak produkcije mlijeka?
ovog sina dojim 14 mjeseci.

ne mogu naći u pretražniku - čisto da vidim na kojem principu "rade" tablete, njihove nuspojave....

----------


## Roza

Imaš Bromergon, ali on nije uvijek djelotvoran kod produljenog dojenja - znam iz vlastitog iskustva. Ima i nuspojava, uglavnom je to vrtoglavica, pad tlaka itd. Opet, iz osobnog iskustva, baš i ne bi preporučila.

----------


## Frida

vidi ovdje

----------


## Andora

isuse bože nuspojava!!!  :shock: 

hvala na linku!   :Heart:

----------


## Deaedi

Ja se ne sjecam vise da li sam imala nekih nuspojava :? , jedino da treba dosta dugo da mlijeko nestane, nekih 2tj.

----------


## Andora

jedna od nuspojava je navodno i zaboravljivost   :Wink:   :Laughing:  

OT: dva tjedna? ja sam mislila da je to trenutačno...  :?

----------


## ivana7997

Daedi, ali kod tebe nije bilo produzeno dojenje, koliko mi se cini, zar ne?

znam za puno slucajeva uzimanja bromergona, ali ni za jedan u kojem je tako laktacija doista zaustavljena. ovdje govorim samo o slucajevima duzeg dojenja, znam za dva slucaja u kojima je bromergon zaustavio laktaciju u roku od nekoliko tjedana nakon poroda. 

znam i za nekoliko slucajeva u kojima je mastitis lijecen bromergonom   :Rolling Eyes:   pa je laktacija poslije srecom uspjesno nastavljena

osim toga, oh, ponavljam se, radi se o ponudi i potraznji. 
mlijeko moze nestati, no dosta je da dijete samo nekoliko puta povuce, eto ga opet. 

meni je tek nedavno posve nestalo mlijeka, a prestala sam dojiti prije vise od sest mjeseci. bilo koji mali sisavac bi mi ponovno potaknuo proizvodnju   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> jedna od nuspojava je navodno i zaboravljivost    
> 
> OT: dva tjedna? ja sam mislila da je to trenutačno...  :?


  :Laughing:   Onda mi je sve jasno.

Ni ja nisam znala da treba 2tj, mislila sam da ce odmah nestati. Da sam znala, trazila bi injekciju.

----------


## Andora

injekcija? koja sad injekcija? šta i to postoji?

----------


## anchie76

Ja nekako mislim da ne postoji carobni lijek za zaustavljanje laktacije  :Unsure:   Ta injekcija mi zvuci da bi mogla biti nesto kao bromergon samo u tom obliku... Daedi jel imas vise info o injekciji?


Ovdje cu iskopirati sto sam prije pisala o Bromergonu i koristenju istog (link)




> Bromergon je lijek koji ima vrlo OZBILJNE nuspojave (tipa: srcani udar, napad poput epilepticnog, psihicki poremecaj...) I zbog toga je (na zapadu) napustena praksa davanja tog lijeka u svrhu prestanka laktacije. 
> 
> Dolje cu staviti linkove na nuspojave ovog lijeka. NITI JEDNOJ mami ne bih preporucila koristenje ovog lijeka za prestanak laktacije - NITI JEDNOJ. Jer zaista vjerujem da time nepotrebno ugrozava svoje zdravlje. Na zapadu je naravno prestala ova praksa zaustavljanja laktacije bromergonom, no eto mi cesto dosta kasnije pocnemo raditi po preporukama najnovijih saznanja. 
> 
> Laktacija se polako moze privesti kraju i to na najnormalniji i prirodan nacin - bez ikakvih lijekova... (koristiti svjeze lisce kupusa - dobro oprati, izrezati veliku zilu, napraviti otvor za bradavicu, i staviti preko cijele dojke. To drzati stalno na dojkama, mijenjati svaka 2 h. A dojke izdajati SAMO toliko da popusti osjecaj napetosti- ponekad bude dovoljno i par kapi izdojiti. Par dana ce biti dosta naporno i tesko, no ubrzo stvari krenu svojim tokom, i tijelo pocinje shvacati poruku). 
> 
> Uz to sto Bromergon zaista moze biti opasan, dokazano je da ne djeluje uvijek. Kao sto je Mamazika rekla, Bromergon ne djeluje kod vec uspostavljene laktacije. I kad mama odluci prestat dojiti, vjerojatno joj tu Bromergon nece pomoci, jer je laktacija vec uspostavljena. Naime, Bromergon ponekad ne zaustavi ni laktaciju koja je na samim pocecima (imamo cini mi se tu na forumu jednu mamu kojoj su dali bromergon u rodilistu, no mama doji i dan danas     ) 
> 
> Ukoliko netko mora koristiti ovaj lijek zbog odredjene bolesti, OK - uvijek postoji ona racunica da je lijek manje stetan nego da ga se ne koristi... No ukoliko mama razmislja o zaustavljanju laktacije ovim lijekom, vjerujem da su rijetke te mame koje bi prihvatile uzimanje ovog lijeka da im se kaze koje su potencijalne nuspojave. 
> ...

----------


## suzyem

Ja sam skoro umrla od Bromergona! Dobila tešku alergiju....
Sve sam rješila kupusom!

----------


## Deaedi

Ne znam nista tocno o injekciji, no znam da ju je dobila jedna poznanica koja je radi silikona u dojci dobila teski mastitis i upalu. Odmah joj je prestalo dolaziti mlijeko. 

Nazalost, ja za to nisam znala, pa sam mlijeko zaustavljala Bromergonom, ali to je bila strahota. Imala sam operaciju dojke i zavoj koji sam morala skidati, jer je bio natopljen mlijekom i opet prematati rez i tako 2tj. A rez nije mogao zacijeliti jer ga je mlijeko stalno vlazilo...brrrr...sva se najezim kada se toga sjetim.

Inace, prijateljica koja je imala spontani prije 15tak godina, u 4 ili5mj trudnoce, dobila je nakon toga Bromergon da sprijeci nadolazak mlijeka.

----------


## VIPmama

ja sam ga pila prije tri i pol godine nakon rođenja mog anđela...

skoro sam umrla vrtoglavice, mučnine..... nikad više...

----------


## Romina

jučer mi je rekla mama da je čitala u časopisu kako mama traži savjet od doca jel da joj je pontalo neizdrživo dojit curicu od dvije godine.doc je rekao da je to stvarno i više nego dugo i da je najbolje da traži svoju doktoricu tablete i da će malička odustati kad vidi da mlijeka više nema

----------


## anchie76

> jučer mi je rekla mama da je čitala u časopisu kako mama traži savjet od doca jel da joj je pontalo neizdrživo dojit curicu od dvije godine.doc je rekao da je to stvarno i više nego dugo i da je najbolje da traži svoju doktoricu tablete i da će malička odustati kad vidi da mlijeka više nema


Prestrasan savjet   :Sad:

----------


## Andora

> jučer mi je rekla mama da je čitala u časopisu kako mama traži savjet od doca jel da joj je pontalo neizdrživo dojit curicu od dvije godine.doc je rekao da je to stvarno i više nego dugo i da je najbolje da traži svoju doktoricu tablete i *da će malička odustati kad vidi da mlijeka više nema*


e baš ovaj boldani dio mene ingrigira, naime;

našla sam se u nekom vakuumu u razmišljanjima. s jedne strane mali mi je tooliko živ i ne podnosi vožnju dulju od 10-ak kilometara. jednostavno je takav karakter i DA, išla sam na sve teme s tim problemom i išli smo na jedno putovanje na kojem nas je jedino dragi Bog sačuvao žive  :/ 
a kako imam starijeg sina koji želi ići na put s nama, dolazim do razmišljanja --> ok, mogli bi ići bez malog, al kako kad je naučio budit se svakih sat vremena i tražit siku. hoće li on i mogu li oni odustat tražit siku kad skuže da mlijeka više nema. druga je shema kad je beba sitna i doji na zahtjev, sad ima 14 mjeseci i večera "normalnu" hranu.
otišli bi na put samo jedan petak i subotu - dakle jedna noć je problem. kako će mi mama i mali to preživjet?

(otud i ova tema)

----------


## anchie76

> hoće li on i mogu li oni odustat tražit siku kad skuže da mlijeka više nema.


Ne nuzno.  Kada mama doji dijete i ostane trudna, tjekom trudnoce mami se prestaje proizvoditi mlijeko i pocinje praviti kolostrum.  Znaci postoje samo kapljice u dojci.  Neki klinci su odustali od dojenja u tom periodu, a neki se nisu omeli nego su i dalje sisali i nastavili i kad je beba rodjena (pa eto tandema).





> druga je shema kad je beba sitna i doji na zahtjev, sad ima 14 mjeseci i večera "normalnu" hranu.
> otišli bi na put samo jedan petak i subotu - dakle jedna noć je problem. kako će mi mama i mali to preživjet?
> 
> (otud i ova tema)


Vrlo vjerojatno ce sve biti ok.  Bitno je da dijete pripremis na to, da mu kazes sve sto ce biti, i to je to.  On zna da ne moze traziti sisati od bake, pa tako niti nece traziti od nje, nego ce traziti ili da ga mazi ili vec nesto drugo sto je navikao s njom.  Umiriti ce se na neki drugi nacin tjekom noci i za uspavljivanje   :Smile:

----------


## Andora

ajme, hvala anchie76... još mi samo reci:

dal da budu ta dva dana u stanu kod mojih ili da odu na selo? tamo će imat više zanimacije i više ljudi i djece. u mojih će bit samo mama i tata.

jel bolje ostat u poznatom mu prostoru ili novom di će se više izmorit? zadnji put je na selu bio kad je imao 9 mjeseci.

----------


## ivana7997

> dakle jedna noć je problem


ako je problem jedna noc, cemu razmisljanje o tabletama? 




> Vrlo vjerojatno ce sve biti ok.


ili nece. mozda ce plakati puno i izmuciti baku. no to ne mozes znati i nema puno veze s dojenjem. plakao bi i da ga tata cuva, vjerojatno. 

ako je baka voljna, a ti spremna na to bez obzira na mogucnost plakanja, sretan put!

----------


## Andora

> ako je problem jedna noc, cemu razmisljanje o tabletama? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Vrlo vjerojatno ce sve biti ok.
> 			
> ...


i je i nije problem samo jedna noć.... sad me naravno muči jer moramo otputovat na ta dva dana i opterećena sam odlaskom bez malog, a znam da je bolje i sigurnije da ostane s mojima.

a za poslije - tablete... znala sam da postoje, samo nisam znala princip i nuspojave istih. znam da se ne bude po noći radi gladi ili žeđi (ipak nije ljeto), sve sam to prošla sa starijim sinom. 
malo površno sam zamišljala tu čarobnu tableticu i odvajanje malog od sike.

----------


## anchie76

Dobro je Ivana rekla.  Sve to ovisi i koliko je on navikao na baku.

No jedna stvar je sigurna, zbog tog putovanja ne trebas razmisljati o prestanku dojenja.  Jer ukoliko prestanes dojiti a on nije spreman za to, to ce mu definitivno biti poprilicno stresno.  I onda jos uz taj stres da ostane i bez tebe (jednu noc) bi mu zaista moglo biti puuuuno stresnije.

----------


## Andora

*ma cure, ja vas volim*  :Heart:

----------


## Maruška

evo i mog priloga temi.

bebač (obično) traži ciku samo od mame. ako mame nema, tražit će drugu vrstu utjehe (npr. tata = nošenje, baka = duda i sl.). koliko dobro će prihvatiti utjehu od neke druge osobe, prvenstveno ovisi o samom djetetu i njegovim navikama.

puuuno (i često) dojimo. kad sam išla na put (a bilo je to dva puta po sedam dana), izdajala sam se: prvi dan - 5 puta, drugi dan četiri... zadnja dva dana se nisam uopće morala izdajati. po mom povratku dojenje je nastavljeno punom parom. i sad računam da ako mi se količina mlijeka tako rapidno smanjila u sedam dana, ne bi ni do 'finalnog' prestanka proizvodnje prošlo predugo (naravno pod uvjetom da potražnje nema   :Grin:  )

i sad priznanje: Lovre ne pokazuje nikakve naznake da će naše dojenje (ikada) imati kraja - u trenucima krajnjeg očaja poželim neko čarobno sredstvo koje bi 'ugasilo' dojenje do slijedeće bebice   :Embarassed:

----------


## wana

> u trenucima krajnjeg očaja poželim neko čarobno sredstvo koje bi 'ugasilo' dojenje do slijedeće bebice


Znam da vam je noć koma, da si kronično neispavana i premorena, ali ma daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj, tako vas je lijepo vidjeti (Juri je poseban užitak  :Grin:  odmah je jučer kukao idemo u Lovre, idemo u Lovre. čije sike bi Jure gledao(moje mu više nisu interesantne)  :Razz:  )

----------


## martinaP

> jučer mi je rekla mama da je čitala u časopisu kako mama traži savjet od doca jel da joj je pontalo neizdrživo dojit curicu od dvije godine.doc je rekao da je to stvarno i više nego dugo i da je najbolje da traži svoju doktoricu tablete i da će malička odustati kad vidi da mlijeka više nema


Ja ću se samo osvrnuti na ovaj (malo je reći budalasti) savjet, jer u istom odgovoru doc savjetuje mami da u to vrijeme "odvikavanja" ona  bude doma (žena je pitala bi li bilo dobro da nekud otputuje pa da dijete prestane tražiti cicu). 

Kako je on to zamislio, s obzirom da mlijeko neće ni od Bromergona nestati preko noći? To znači da bi dijete tražilo cicu, i u fazi prestanka (a  pod Bromergonom) pilo mlijeko u kojem ima lijeka? Grrr...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Hera

Ja nemam osobnih iskustva s dojenjem (još, ali bude skoro), pa još manje s prestankom, jedino što sam na tu temu zapamtila, bio je savjet sestre mog doktora, a to je bakin recept, koji je dala nekoj ženi dok sam čekala u čekaoni.

Rekla je da kod nje nisu upalile tablete, a baka je rekla ubrati peršinovog lišća u vrtu i stavljati obloge u grudnjak i da je vrlo brzo stalo bez ikakvih nuspojava, naticanja itd. Pa sad, kao što kažem, to je tuđe iskustvo....

Osobno se nadam da će moja beba sama odlučiti kad želi stati, ali bit ću pametnija na tu temu kroz koju godinu tek.  :Grin:

----------

